# Τι τραβάμε κι εμείς οι μεταφραστές...



## Alexandra (May 6, 2013)

*Dan Brown's 'Inferno': Translators toil in bunker to decode his latest book in 11 languages*

Even Dante could not have conjured quite such a hellish punishment: for almost two months, 11 people were confined to an underground bunker in Italy and forced to read the new novel by Dan Brown – all day, every day. Brown's Inferno, which reportedly makes repeated reference to Dante's Inferno, is due for publication on 14 May.
Its publishers were so keen to see the book released in several languages simultaneously that they hired 11 translators from France, Spain, Germany, Brazil and Italy to translate it intensively between February and April 2012. The translators are said to have worked seven days a week until at least 8pm, in a windowless, high-security basement at the Milan headquarters of Mondadori, Italy's largest publishing firm.
The 11 were forbidden from taking mobile phones into the bunker, which was guarded by armed security personnel. Their laptops were screwed to the workstations, and they were allowed access to the internet only via a single, supervised, communal computer.
Although the translators were permitted to eat meals at the Mondadori staff canteen, they were each given cover stories to conceal the true purpose of their work. When not in use, the manuscripts were stored in safes.
Foreign translations of English-language bestsellers tend to be published after the originals, and their publishers lose sales as a result. According to the blog Love German Books, the German version of Brown's last novel, The Lost Symbol, was released a month after its English original, which had already reached No 2 on the country's fiction bestseller list. Inferno, by contrast, will be published simultaneously in English, French, German, Spanish, Catalan, Italian and Portuguese.
Its translators, however, were plainly not trusted not to pirate the text before 14 May. Not only were they ordered never to discuss its plot, but they were also told to sign in and out each time they entered or left the bunker – and even to keep a log of their activities, which reportedly included entries such as "cigarette break", "short walk" and "meal".
For translators accustomed to working at home alone, it was an unusual experience, according to TV Sorrisi e Canzoni, a weekly magazine also published by Mondadori, which is owned by the Berlusconi family. Annamaria Raffo, one of three Italian translators, told the title that there was "reserve, even distrust" among the group at first, but by the end of the process the bunker had "a playground atmosphere".
According to the French translator Carole Delporte, "The bunker experience allowed us to immerse ourselves completely in Dan Brown's book."


----------



## bernardina (May 6, 2013)




----------



## nickel (May 6, 2013)

Να μας πουν κάποια στιγμή και την αμοιβή ανά λέξη. Να μπορούμε να πούμε: «Πρέπει να 'σαι πολύ λέρα για να λάμνεις σε γαλέρα». :)


----------



## sarant (May 7, 2013)

Είχε όμως τρεις Ιταλούς μεταφραστές -το μοίρασαν και αλληλοαναθεωρούνταν άραγε;


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2013)

Ωραίο πρόβλημα. :) Έντεκα μεταφραστές, από πέντε εθνικότητες: Ισπανοί, Γάλλοι, Γερμανοί, Βραζιλιάνοι και Ιταλοί. Τρεις Ιταλοί, άρα η πρώτη εύλογη υπόθεση είναι από δύο μεταφραστές για κάθε γλώσσα (ίσως ένας επικεφαλής σε μοιρασμένη δουλειά) κι ένας Ιταλός γενικός συντονιστής, επιβλέπων, γενικώς... γενικός. Τόσο απλό; Θα ήταν, αν η είδηση δεν μιλούσε για ταυτόχρονη κυκλοφορία και στα καταλανικά. Οπότε; Τρέχα γύρευε, μάλλον -- εκτός αν τα καταλανικά γινόντουσαν από μη μεταφραστές, με μετατροπή από τα ισπανικά (δεν ξέρω πόση δουλειά θα χρειαζόταν, ούτε αν συνηθίζεται κάτι τέτοιο).


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2013)

Ενδιαφέρον, αλλά υποψιάζομαι ότι κάποιες λεπτομέρειες της είδησης έχουν γραφτεί έτσι ώστε να ακούγεται πιο πιασάρικη. Ο εκδοτικός οίκος στην Ιταλία όπου έγινε το εγχείρημα δημοσίευσε την είδηση μαζί με συνεντέυξεις των μεταφραστών (έχει και μια ωραία φωτογραφία τους). Κι έχει κι ένα φιλμάκι σχετικό




Από το οποίο φαίνεται η υπερβολή. Στις συνεντεύξεις βλέπουμε ότι οι μεταφραστές μιλάνε για το ξενοδοχείο τους (ένας που ήταν Μιλανέζος για το σπίτι του που πήγαινε κάθε βράδυ για ύπνο), βλέπουμε ότι ο καθένας εργαζόταν με το δικό του πρόγραμμα, κάποιοι μέχρι αργά, αλλά όχι όλοι. Και λένε ότι δεν είχαν πολύ χρόνο να εξερευνήσουν το Μιλάνο, αλλά εξερεύνησαν την καφετέρια των υπαλλήλων του εκδοτικού οίκου και μερικά μιλανέζικα εστιατόρια. Και το παράπονό τους ήταν ότι δούλευαν μακριά από το συνηθισμένο τους περιβάλλον και δεν είχαν ιντερνέτ από τον υπολογιστή που εργάζονταν (αλλά τους άρεσε που δεν είχαν κινητά τηλέφωνα τις εργάσιμες ώρες) και τα παράπονά τους ήταν πράγματα όπως η απαγόρευση του καπνίσματος και άλλα σχετικά με τη δουλειά σε γραφείο αντί για το σπίτι τους. 
Μ'άλλα λόγια, οι μεταφραστές συμμετέχουν στη διαφήμιση του βιβλίου.

ΥΓ Υποθέτω οι Καταλανοί εκδότες ανησυχούν ότι θα χάσουν πωλήσεις απο την ισπανική μετάφραση, γι'αυτό τις βγάζουν ταυτόχρονα. Αλλιώς δε νομίζω να είναι τόσο μεγάλη αγορά τα καταλάνικα, με 11 εκ. ομιλητές, λιγότερα κι από τους Έλληνες, δηλαδή.


----------



## Rogerios (May 7, 2013)

Για την απορία του Δρα, φαντάζομαι ότι η λογική απάντηση είναι ότι ο ένας από τους μεταφραστές "from Spain" μεταφράζει στα καταλανικά (δεν θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ μετάφραση βιβλίου από τα καστιλλιάνικα στα καταλανικά που να γίνεται από μη μεταφραστή).

Κι όλα αυτά τα ωραία και πολύ ενδιαφέροντα από μεταφραστική άποψη για έργο του Νταν Μπράουν... άδικη που είναι η ζωή (κι ακόμη περισσότερο η αγορά)! ;(


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2013)

Rogerios said:


> Για την απορία του Δρα, φαντάζομαι ότι η λογική απάντηση είναι ότι ο ένας από τους μεταφραστές "from Spain" μεταφράζει στα καταλανικά (δεν θα μπορούσα να φανταστώ μετάφραση βιβλίου από τα καστιλλιάνικα στα καταλανικά που να γίνεται από μη μεταφραστή).


Σωστά, αυτό είναι το εύλογο, αλλά τότε θα είχαν μονούς μεταφραστές για την ανατολική Ιβηρική και ντουέτα για όλες τις άλλες γλώσσες; (Απορίες που έχουν μερικοί άνθρωποι...)


----------



## SBE (May 7, 2013)

Δόχτορα, αν μπεις στον κόπο να διαβάσεις τους ιταλικούς συνδέσμους που δίνω πιο πάνω θα δεις ότι οι μεταφραστές ήταν:
Ιταλοί χ3
Γερμανοί χ2
Γάλλοι χ2
Βραζιλιάνοι χ2
Ισπανοί χ1
Καταλανοί χ1
Γιατί τρεις Ιταλοί; Υποθέτω ο ένας ήταν ο προϊστάμενος όλου του έργου. Ο άνθρωπος του εκδοτικού οίκου. Ο γενικός συντονιστής. 
Και γιατί ένας Ισπανός κι ένας Καταλανός; Ίσως συνεργάζονταν μεταξύ τους. Ίσως ο Ισπανός να ήταν παιδί-θάυμα που βγάζει δουλειά για δύο. Ίσως ο Καταλανός να μεταφράζει και προς τα Ισπανικά.


----------



## drsiebenmal (May 7, 2013)

Α, SBE, δεν είδα τους συνδέσμους σου (έχει ξεθωριάσει λίγο η οθόνη μου). Ε, ναι, το μυστήριο της σύνθεσης δεν υπάρχει (παραμένει το μυστήριο, τι ταΐζουν Ισπανούς και Καταλανούς και βγάζουν διπλάσια δουλειά ;)).


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2013)

SBE said:


> Δόχτορα, αν μπεις στον κόπο να διαβάσεις τους ιταλικούς συνδέσμους που δίνω πιο πάνω θα δεις ότι οι μεταφραστές ήταν:
> Ιταλοί χ3
> Γερμανοί χ2
> Γάλλοι χ2
> ...



Και τώρα, βρείτε ποιος είναι ποιος, ποια είναι ποια (όχι ποιος είναι ποια ή ποια είναι ποιος, αυτό είναι για πολύ δυνατούς λύτες, και εντελώς αδιάφορο) και ποιοι λείπουν από τη φωτογραφία ;):






Esthel Roig, traduttrice catalana
Axel Merz, traduttore tedesco
Rainer Schumacher, traduttore tedesco
Carole Del Port, traduttrice francese
Dominique Defert, traduttrice francese
Fabiano Morais, traduttore brasiliano
Fernanda Abreu, traduttrice brasiliana
Alejo Montoto, traduttore spagnolo
Annamaria Raffo – traduttrice italiana
Roberta Scarabelli – traduttrice italiana
Nicoletta Lamberti – traduttrice italiana
http://www.sorrisi.com/2013/04/23/dan-brown-la-parola-ai-traduttori-di-inferno/

Άρα, _*η*_ προϊσταμένη όλου του έργου. Ο άνθρωπος του εκδοτικού οίκου. Η γενική συντονίστρια. Η γενική επιβλέπουσα. 
Η γενικώς... γενική. Ταμία δεν έχουν; Με τόσα wobbly moolah; :woot:



drsiebenmal said:


> ... Ε, ναι, το μυστήριο της σύνθεσης δεν υπάρχει (παραμένει το μυστήριο, τι ταΐζουν Ισπανούς και Καταλανούς και βγάζουν διπλάσια δουλειά ;)).



Esthel Roig, traduttrice catalana, ha lavorato tutta sola sul progetto, arrivando stremata al giorno della consegna.
«Dormivo in un albergo nel mezzo del nulla. Il resto era lavoro nel bunker. Ora ho solo voglia di stare un po’ con il mio gatto».
Αλοιφή έγινε η κοπέλα, crema catalana.

Τι τους ταΐζουν; Βουρδουλιές. Και τραβάνε κουπί σαν τρελοί:
«Eravamo come marinai sulla stessa barca» chiosa Domenique Defert, francese.


bernardina said:


>



Στην αρχή, γινόταν ο κακός χαμός στην αποστολή (_Mission Impossible 11: Inferno_) στον πύργο στο καταχθόνιο κάτεργο της Βαβέλ, και κάποιες (όνομα και μη χωριό· σιγά μην κάτσω να βρω και τα χωριά τους) διαμαρτύρονταν έντονα, ενοχλώντας τους υπόλοιπους:
«Mettere in un’unica stanza tanti traduttori crea una certa confusione, e la squadra italiana non era certo la più tranquilla» ammette Roberta Scarabelli.

Ενώ άλλες ενοχλούνταν που δεν τις άφηναν να ενοχλήσουν τους υπόλοιπους:
Aggiunge Nicoletta Lamberti, la terza delle italiane: «Ho sofferto il fatto di non poter tradurre con la musica a tutto volume. L’altra mia abitudine è di lavorare scalza [αλλά, όταν χαλάρωσαν τα πράγματα, επικράτησε το ομαδικό πνεύμα] dopo i primi giorni molto formali, non mi sono fatta problemi. E nessuno si è scandalizzato».

Πάντως, ωραίο μεταφραστικό μυθιστόρημα θα γινόταν. Και ταινία ταινίες σειρά ταινιών. 
Και τηλεοπτικό σίριαλ (Prison Break + Lost, in translation). Και φραντσάιζ και μερτσαντάιζ.

Να καταλήξουμε στο είδος μόνο [σκοτεινό ερωτικό δράμα, υπόγεια κωμωδία, καταχθόνιο θρίλερ κατασκοπίας, υποχθόνια ταινία τρόμου (subterranean terror, subterror > subtitlist's terror), whod*a*nit - howd*a*nit - where-in-the-earth-d*a*nit, down under no-road movie, nobuddy movie (non-bromance), deep stoner film, bunker war movie, nomusic documentary, nonsmokers film (snuff), ρομανική μιλανέζικη ερωτική κομεντί, θεία παρωδία, κλπ. κλπ.], ώστε να βρούμε και ταιριαστό τίτλο. 

Κάνω την αρχή: _Infernal Divination_, _Traditori Infernali, __Tartarus Rocks!_ 
Μην τα ψάχνετε στο imdb. *I* a*M* *D*aeman. *B*aah! :twit:


----------



## bernardina (May 7, 2013)

The Bunker Revisited.

Dan Brown's Eleven.

Ten+ Little Niggas (and a Supervisor).

Eleven Translators in a Bunker, to say nothing of the Dawg.


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2013)

_..._
_*Dr. Strangelove* or: How I Learned to Stop Thinking and Love Dan the Brown_
[in ze War Room, συγγνώμη, War Rüm (ζίμερ, ντε!), δίπλα στο ρέντινες ρυμ ]

*Η μεγάλη απόδραση* (_The Great Escape_)
Hilts 'The Cooler King'
Hendley 'The Scrounger'
Bartlett 'Big X'
Ramsey 'The SBO'
*Danny 'Tunnel King*' [Charles Bronson as Dan 'The Man' Brown]
Blythe 'The Forger' [χι χι χι]
Sedgwick 'The Manufacturer' [χε χε χε, ακούς, πολυρολίστα Πίτερ; ]
Ashley-Pitt 'Dispersal'
MacDonald 'Intelligence'
Ives 'The Mole'
Cavendish 'The Surveyor'
Werner 'The Ferret'

*Η μεγάλη απόδραση των 11* (_Victory_)






Γκόοοοοοοοooooooooooooooοοόλ! :clap: Οοps! :scared:


----------



## bernardina (May 7, 2013)

The 12 Desctops.

A publisher, an editor and an auction house CEO in search of the priceless original manuscript, lost during the stampede that followed the release of the translators from The Bunker.



Spoiler



Meanwhile, the bunker's canteen keeper has the one and only flashdrive with the one and only copy he he he... :devil:


----------



## daeman (May 7, 2013)

...
Ευχαριστώ που μου το θύμισες, Νατάσα Νικολάιεβνα! ;)
Αυτό θα δω απόψε:






Και για λόγους πληρότητας, το ελληνικό ριμέικ στη δεύτερη οθόνη.

Για ρωσομαθείς, η ταινία του Γκαϊντάι (1971, 1ο μέρος, 2ο μέρος) και η σχεδόν πεντάωρη μίνι σειρά του 1976: www.youtube.com/watch?v=9WTbxmIiaOU.


----------



## AoratiMelani (May 8, 2013)

nickel said:


> Να μας πουν κάποια στιγμή και την αμοιβή ανά λέξη.


Να πούμε για πόσα θα το κάναμε εμείς; Σε λεπτά τη λέξη δεν ξέρω, αλλά αφού μιλάμε για 3 μήνες εγκλεισμό με ωράριο γαλέρας, θα ήθελα τουλάχιστον 3 χιλιάρικα το μήνα καθαρά (λίγα είναι; μην πετάτε ντομάτες...)

Όλο αυτό λειτουργεί μια χαρά σαν διαφήμιση για το βιβλίο, ή είναι ιδέα μου; Εγώ πάντως δεν σκοπεύω να το διαβάσω, εκτός αν με πληρώσουν. :twit:


----------



## Marinos (May 8, 2013)

Εμένα πάλι αυτή η ιστορία μου θυμίζει τη μετάφραση των Εβδομήκοντα. Τυχαία;


----------



## SBE (May 8, 2013)

Μα όπως φαίνεται από τις συνεντέυξεις τους (δεν είναι ολοφάνερο, αλλά άμα διαβάσεις προσεκτικά το βλέπεις), δεν δούλευαν σε συνθήκες γαλέρας, ούτε ήταν έγκλειστοι κλπ. Απλά τους είχαν ζητήσει να εργάζονται από τα γραφεία της εταιρίας και να μην βγάζουν τη δουλειά έξω. 

Πιθανόν να τους ζήτησαν- και να τους πλήρωσαν- για να συμμετέχουν στη διαφήμιση του προϊόντος. Όταν λέει γελώντας ο γερμανός στην κάμερα "αν σου πω τι μεταφράζω μετά θα πρέπει να σε σκοτώσω", αυτό δεν είναι μεταφραστική δουλειά, είναι παίξιμο σε διαφήμιση.


----------



## Rogerios (May 8, 2013)

Marinos said:


> Εμένα πάλι αυτή η ιστορία μου θυμίζει τη μετάφραση των Εβδομήκοντα. Τυχαία;



Ασεβή σε βρίσκω, Δύτη! Συγκρίνεις ιερά βιβλία και θεόπνευστες μεταφράσεις με τις άγαρμπες αντιγραφές του έμπορα Μπράουν; ;) :)


----------



## Zann (May 11, 2013)

http://www.telegraph.co.uk/culture/10049454/Dont-make-fun-of-renowned-Dan-Brown.html?fb



> The critics said his writing was clumsy, ungrammatical, repetitive and repetitive. They said it was full of unnecessary tautology. They said his prose was swamped in a sea of mixed metaphors. For some reason they found something funny in sentences such as “His eyes went white, like a shark about to attack.” They even say my books are packed with banal and superfluous description, thought the 5ft 9in man. He particularly hated it when they said his imagery was nonsensical. It made his insect eyes flash like a rocket.



Παρεμπιπτόντως, με αφορμή τις περιπέτειες των μεταφραστών του Μπράουν που διαβάσαμε πρόσφατα, θα έπρεπε να καθιερωθεί και το "No translators were harmed in the making of this book" όπου αυτό ισχύει.


----------



## Palavra (May 11, 2013)

:lol:


----------



## bernardina (May 12, 2013)

Renowned author Dan Brown g_ot out of his luxurious four-poster bed in his expensive $10 million house and paced the bedroom, using the feet located at the ends of his two legs to propel him forwards._ (Κι όμως, κι όμως...)

I’ll call my agent, pondered the prosperous scribe. He reached for the telephone _using one of his two hands._ (απαράδεκτος εδώ ο συντάκτης· η σωστή φράση είναι: _using one of his hands._ Με τον ακριβή αριθμό των χεριών απροσδιόριστο, για να αναρωτιέται ο αναγνώστης αν ο αφηγητής είναι κάτι σαν σαρανταποδαρούσα ή η Παναγιά η Τριχερούσα).

The voice at the other end of the line gave a sigh, like a mighty oak toppling into a great river, or something else that didn’t sound like a sigh if you gave it a moment’s thought. (Αχ, οι παρομοιώσεις...  )


Renowned author Dan Brown smiled, *the ends of his mouth curving upwards in a physical expression of pleasure.* (Κι όμως, κι όμως... Πόσες φορές!)

_The 190lb adult male human being _nodded his head to indicate satisfaction and returned to his bedroom _by walking there. _ (Έτσι ακριβώς!)

Ε, λοιπόν, ο συντάκτης του άρθρου έχει πέσει _στο κέντρο της κόρης του ματιού του ταύρου._ Είναι απίστευτο το πόσες φορές συναντά κανείς ακριβώς αυτές τις εκφράσεις και τα αδελφοξάδελφά τους σε τέτοιου είδους κείμενα. Και δεν ξέρω τι κάνουν οι άλλοι συνάδελφοι όταν είναι αναγκασμένοι να τις μεταφράσουν, εγώ πάντως ανεβάζω πίεση και κατεβάζω καντήλια. Αλλά, φυσικά, τι τον νοιάζει τον δίμετρο λεβεντονιό που χρησιμοποιεί ένα από τα χέρια του για να τηλεφωνήσει, τα πόδια του για να περπατήσει και χαμογελά ανασηκώνοντας τις άκρες των χειλιών του; Η ουσία είναι μία και ο μπακλαβάς γωνία:

If your books brought innocent delight to millions of readers, what did it matter whether you knew the difference between a transitive and an intransitive verb?

[SPOILER]Να την πω την κακία μου; Ας την πω και το κρίμα στο λαιμό μου: κάθε αναγνώστης έχει τον Νταν Μπράουν που του αξίζει[/SPOILER]


----------



## Hellegennes (May 12, 2013)

Ψόφησα στα γέλια. Ευχαριστώ πολύ. :)


----------



## SBE (May 12, 2013)

Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε για τον Νταν Μπράουν, αφού δεν τον έχω διαβάσει ποτέ, αλλά είχα ακούσει που λέγανε στο ραδιόφωνο ότι μπορεί να μην ξέρει να γράφει αλλά ξέρει να φτιάχνει ιστορίες με σασπένς. Αναρωτιέμαι όμως αν ο τίτλος του τελευταίου του είναι ένδειξη του τι αισθάνονται οι αναγνώστες όταν το διαβάζουν. 




Κατά τ' άλλα, πάντα δεν υπήρχαν μπεστσελεράδες; Και πάντα δεν τους κορόιδευαν οι κριτικοί; Η γενιά των γονιών μου διάβαζε Χάρολντ Ρόμπινς και Τζάκι Κόλινς και χίλιους δυο άλλους που δεν τους θυμόμαστε γιατί δεν πούλησαν 500 εκατομμύρια βιβλία. Κι εδώ που τα λέμε, τι διαβάζεται σε εικοσάλεπτες συνέχειες ενώ είσαι στο λεωφορείο για τη δουλειά; Προφανώς όχι καμιά φιλοσοφική διατριβή.


----------



## daeman (May 12, 2013)

bernardina said:


> ...
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...



“Mr Unconvincingname, it’s renowned author Dan Brown,” told the voice at the other end of the line. Instantly the voice at the other end of the line was replaced by a different voice at the other end of the line. “Hello, it’s literary agent John Unconvincingname,” informed the new voice at the other end of the line. 

“Hello agent John, it’s client Dan,” commented the pecunious scribbler. “I’m worried about new book _Inferno_. I think critics are going to say it’s badly written.” 

The voice at the other end of the line gave a sigh, like a mighty oak toppling into a great river, or something else that didn’t sound like a sigh if you gave it a moment’s thought. “Who cares what the stupid critics say?” advised the literary agent. “They’re just snobs. You have millions of fans.”

"If that's what people want to read, then good for you. 
You gotta remember, these are people of the land, the common clay of the new West..." :devil:






_That’s true_, mused the accomplished composer of thrillers that combined religion, high culture and conspiracy theories. His books were read by everyone from renowned politician President Obama to renowned musician Britney Spears. It was said that a copy of _The Da Vinci Code_ had even found its way into the hands of renowned monarch the Queen. He was grateful for his good fortune, and gave thanks every night in his prayers to renowned deity God. 

“Think of all the money you’ve made,” recommended the literary agent. That was true too.



Rogerios said:


> ...Κι όλα αυτά τα ωραία και πολύ ενδιαφέροντα από μεταφραστική άποψη για έργο του Νταν Μπράουν... άδικη που είναι η ζωή (κι ακόμη περισσότερο η αγορά)! ;(



Vi sembrano misure eccessive? Non proprio, se si guardano i numeri: «Il codice Da Vinci» ha venduto nel mondo 80 milioni di copie (4 in Italia). In tutto Dan Brown ha venduto 150 milioni di libri (10 in Italia). I due film com Tom Hanks tratti dalle sue opere («Il Codice Da Vinci» e «Angeli e demoni») hanno incassato 1,25 miliardi di dollari. (http://www.sorrisi.com/2013/04/23/dan-brown-e-inferno-il-mistero-del-libro-piu-atteso-del-mondo/)


----------



## Palavra (May 12, 2013)

SBE said:


> Δεν ξέρω τι λέτε για τον Νταν Μπράουν, αφού δεν τον έχω διαβάσει ποτέ, αλλά είχα ακούσει που λέγανε στο ραδιόφωνο ότι μπορεί να μην ξέρει να γράφει αλλά ξέρει να φτιάχνει ιστορίες με σασπένς.


Σωστά τα λένε, σασπένς με μια γερή δόση θεωρίες συνωμοσίας, και ένα πασάλειμμα ιστορίας: το τέλειο μίγμα.




SBE said:


> Κι εδώ που τα λέμε, τι διαβάζεται σε εικοσάλεπτες συνέχειες ενώ είσαι στο λεωφορείο για τη δουλειά; Προφανώς όχι καμιά φιλοσοφική διατριβή.


Εγώ αυτές τις μέρες διαβάζω Ζολά, πάντως (να 'ναι καλά αυτό το Κιντλ και μια ψυχή, ξέρει αυτή :):)).


----------



## SBE (May 12, 2013)

Ορίστε, Ζολά, ο Νταν Μπράουν του γαλλόφωνου 19ου αιώνα (ξερω ότι τώρα θα γκρινιάξει πολύς κόσμος, αλλά αν το δούμε με τα δεδομένα της εποχής, ο Ζολά είχε βγάλει ένα σωρό λεφτά από το έργο του).


----------



## bernardina (May 14, 2013)

Μιλούσε με τη σοφία που μόνο από την εμπειρία μπορεί να προέλθει, όπως κάποιος που τυφλώθηκε επειδή κοιτούσε ηλιακή έκλειψη χωρίς εκείνο το κουτί με την τρυπούλα, και τώρα περιοδεύει στη χώρα και κάνει ομιλίες στα σχολεία σχετικά με τους κινδύνους τού να κοιτάζεις ηλιακή έκλειψη χωρίς εκείνο το κουτί με την τρυπούλα.

Η βαρκούλα κυλούσε απαλά πάνω στη μικρή λίμνη, όπως ακριβώς δεν θα κυλούσε ποτέ μια μπάλα του μπόουλινγκ.

Από τη σοφίτα ακούστηκε ένα απόκοσμο ουρλιαχτό. Η όλη σκηνή είχε κάτι το αλλόκοτο και σουρεαλιστικό, σαν να είσαι διακοπές σε άλλη πόλη και το «Ποιος θέλει να γίνει εκατομμυριούχος» να ξεκινάει στις 7 αντί για τις 7.30.


Και άλλα πολλά εδώ:
Μεταφοραί-μετακομίσεις-παρομοιώσεις «Το Χρυσό Μολύβι»


----------



## nickel (May 20, 2013)

Έχουν αρχίσει να κυκλοφορούν και οι πρώτες κριτικές για το βιβλίο του Μπράουν:

Dan Brown's Inferno: reviews round-up (Daily Telegraph)
BBC's Reviews round-up
https://www.google.com/search?q=dan+brown+inferno+reviews


----------

